

VR Porn Reactions on Oculus from First-Time Virtual Reality Viewers - MichaelAO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLqVxC6JWIM

======
vonnik
this guy's doing online reviews:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1iJ3ooE7qo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1iJ3ooE7qo)

